# Freeride Trail am Walderlebniszentrum Trassem



## 0rcus (16. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

viele von euch haben bestimmt schon vom Freeride Trail am Walderlebniszentrum in Trassem gehört oder waren bereits selbst vor Ort. Die Frequentierung in letzter Zeit ist schließlich außerordetnlich gut. Hier im Forum gibt es zwei Themen über besagte Strecke in Trassem. Ihr findet sie unter folgenden Links:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534574

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494379

Außerdem findet ihr Informationen zum Walderlebniszentrum und zur Strecke auf der Homepage des Walderlebniszetrums: www.WEZ-Trassem.de

Link: http://www.wez-trassem.de/index.php?...d=57&Itemid=63

Beste Grüße - Markus

Ride on!


----------



## <NoFear> (17. November 2011)

Servus 0rcus!

Danke für die Infos! Ne geile Strecke habt ihr ja da oben in den Wald gezimmert! 
 Diese werde ich mir auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen! 
Ende August ist mir leider was dazwischen gekommen 

Was macht das V.FR? Mit dem Dämpfer wieder alles klar?

Viele Grüße NO4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (17. November 2011)

Hab als Ersatz für den Roco (der - wie dann auch Votec zugeben musste - nicht gepasst hat) einen Vivid bekommen. Der passt mit high-tune und 450er Feder perfekt zum Rad. Allerdings verbiegen ständig die Dämpferschrauben. Hab schon das 4te Paar von Votec bekommen - ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem. Vom Fahrverhalten ist der Hobel allerdings über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ist sehr vielseitig und fährt ausgesprochen gut. Nur an der Dämpferaufnahmen müssten die Jungs mal was machen. 

Schreibt eure Beiträge bitte in das bereits bestehende Thema zum Trail am Walderlebniszentrum - sonst wird die Sache zu unübersichtlich. Hier noch einmal der Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494379

Beste Grüße - Markus


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

war letztens auch mal dort, war zwar noch ein bissel feucht, hat aber trotzdem viel Spass gemacht, besonders der untere Teil 
Hier sind nochn paar bewegte Bilder davon.
Ansonsten baun wir (die lokalen Freerider) grad in T-Town einen Bikepark u sind schon recht weit fortgeschritten, ist natürlich auch umsonst befahrbar.


----------

